# Sites of interest to bus enthusiasts



## lthanlon (Oct 29, 2012)

I was delighted to find these links...

Motor Bus Society -- Publishes _Motor Coach Age, _plus has numerous links.

BusTalk -- Forum devoted to buses and motorcoaches.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's a sight of a site that might be of interest to bus enthusiasts: Architechturally stunning Chicago Megabus terminal, where excited passengers in formal attire appropriate to the lofty occasion revel in their unique surroundings as they eagerly await the unmatched travel splendor of a bus ride.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 29, 2012)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Here's a sight of a site that might be of interest to bus enthusiasts: Architechturally stunning Chicago Megabus terminal, where excited passengers in formal attire appropriate to the lofty occasion revel in their unique surroundings as they eagerly await the unmatched travel splendor of a bus ride.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 30, 2012)

I kept thinking, "Can this topic sentence make sense"? The words, "bus" and "enthusiast" in the same sentence?

I guess it's weird to a lot, _and I mean __*A LOT*__*, *_ of "regular" people that there even exists a group of people who LIKE pax trains, especially Amtrak trains. :giggle:

To each their own I guess. (And, I admit, I have a passing interest in virtually all modes transportation, just like pax rail the most...)


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 31, 2012)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Here's a sight of a site that might be of interest to bus enthusiasts: Architechturally stunning Chicago Megabus terminal, where excited passengers in formal attire appropriate to the lofty occasion revel in their unique surroundings as they eagerly await the unmatched travel splendor of a bus ride.


No offense, but I hate those TD925 buses! They are no more comfortable than a New Flyer transit bus and they have too much glass!



rrdude said:


> I kept thinking, "Can this topic sentence make sense"? The words, "bus" and "enthusiast" in the same sentence?
> 
> I guess it's weird to a lot, _and I mean __*A LOT*__*, *_of "regular" people that there even exists a group of people who LIKE pax trains, especially Amtrak trains. :giggle:
> 
> To each their own I guess. (And, I admit, I have a passing interest in virtually all modes transportation, just like pax rail the most...)


I'm pretty sure that I'm a bus enthusiast, but that does not mean that I like all buses, of course.


----------



## lthanlon (Nov 1, 2012)

The Onion offers a unique perspective...

ALBANY, NY—In one of the most merciful disasters in recent years,
​


a Greyhound bus traveling from Rochester to Albany skidded into
​


a ditch Tuesday, killing a dozen deadbeat fathers and penniless addicts,
​


and putting nearly 20 more hapless bastards out of their misery.
​


Read the entire article.


----------



## rrdude (Nov 1, 2012)

lthanlon said:


> The Onion offers a unique perspective...
> 
> ALBANY, NY—In one of the most merciful disasters in recent years,
> 
> ...



Thanks! That's one of the funniest parody-style post I've read in a long, long, time.

"..............Dental records have helped identify only two-thirds of the casualties, as the remaining 10 passengers were discovered to have none of their original teeth left..................,"


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 1, 2012)

Did that accident actually happen? I don't remember hearing about it and most us accidents have survivors. That 102DL3 looks like it didn't take much damage, just some dents here and there. What about the druver?


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 1, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Did that accident actually happen? I don't remember hearing about it and most us accidents have survivors. That 102DL3 looks like it didn't take much damage, just some dents here and there. What about the druver?


This is pretty close to thinking the "mile high club" is an airline frequent flyer program.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 1, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore, on 01 November 2012 - 03:48 PM, said:

Did that accident actually happen? I don't remember hearing about it and most us accidents have survivors. That 102DL3 looks like it didn't take much damage, just some dents here and there. What about the druver?

To which PRR 60 said:

This is pretty close to thinking the "mile high club" is an airline frequent flyer program.

To which WhoozOn1st said:

"Bus enthusiast" intellect.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 1, 2012)

Huh?


----------



## jebr (Nov 2, 2012)

> _*The Onion*_ is an American news satire organization. It is an entertainment newspaper and a website featuring satirical articles reporting on international, national, and local news[...]


Source


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 2, 2012)

I say we see how long we can let this run.


----------



## rrdude (Nov 2, 2012)

Trogdor said:


> I say we see how long we can let this run.


Agree, heard that the bus driver was fired from that company, but later picked up work at MegBus, running DC to NYC.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Nov 2, 2012)

Trogdor said:


> I say we see how long we can let this run.


When a bus has a full tank of gas, it can run for a long time. Those 102DL3s have a really big tank and can run a really long time!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 2, 2012)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Trogdor said:
> 
> 
> > I say we see how long we can let this run.
> ...


I totally don't understand what's going on, but a 102DL3 can run about 800-1000 miles, depending on conditions.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 2, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I totally don't understand what's going on


You're my favoritest poster ever.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 2, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > I totally don't understand what's going on
> ...


Obviously, I'm acting really dumb. But I'm actually confused, not just acting. So, what IS going on?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 3, 2012)

> Obviously, I'm acting really dumb.


Don't worry, nobody thinks you're acting.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Nov 4, 2012)

WhoozOn1st said:


> > Obviously, I'm acting really dumb.
> 
> 
> Don't worry, nobody thinks you're acting.


OOOHH Shots fired!!! Hahahahah

rrdude, I heard from a different source, I believe it was wikipedia, that THAT driver in particular was not trusted NY-DC, something because of tunnels. AFAIK he was on CHI-DEN, which at 1002 miles, is more than the 1000 that the large tank will allow. Knowing his reckless history, he probably doesn't stop to refill.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 4, 2012)

johnny.menhennet said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > > Obviously, I'm acting really dumb.
> ...


Throwing gasoline on the fire!


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Nov 4, 2012)

All refilling of GLI equipment is done at major city stops.

I have to admit, the Onion posting made me laugh. Im surprised they didnt go off of the few recent Megabus incidents. Id be more scared to ride Megabus at this point than the G-dog.

BTW Swadian, like your D4505 avatar.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 4, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> > WhoozOn1st said:
> ...


Right, now I get it!


----------



## Texan Eagle (Nov 4, 2012)

rrdude said:


> lthanlon said:
> 
> 
> > The Onion offers a unique perspective...
> ...


Only to be topped by this one-

Obama Replaces Costly High Speed Rail Plan with High Speed Bus Plan [Video]

I particularly liked the animations.


----------



## lthanlon (Nov 4, 2012)

Texan Eagle said:


> Only to be topped by this one-
> 
> Obama Replaces Costly High Speed Rail Plan with High Speed Bus Plan [Video]
> 
> I particularly liked the animations.


I liked the "business class" section that consists of pen-and-pencil-holding paper cups taped to the seatbacks.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 4, 2012)

Texan Eagle said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > lthanlon said:
> ...


Oh, no-no, you ain't fooling me with onions this time! Though decicated intercity busways may not be a bad idea.


----------



## jebr (Nov 4, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Texan Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > rrdude said:
> ...


Outside of the NE, don't the interstates serve the job well enough? In an intercity environment, there's typically nothing slowing down a bus from going at least 65mph, which is better than the effective speed of trains, even excluding stops.


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 5, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Oh, no-no, you ain't fooling me with onions this time! Though decicated intercity busways may not be a bad idea.


Would you believe it if they were radishes?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 5, 2012)

Trogdor said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, no-no, you ain't fooling me with onions this time! Though decicated intercity busways may not be a bad idea.
> ...


God, no!


----------

